# SWR 3 March - Update



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Quick update from the 3rd.....



















I'm sure a report will follow when the Sydney fellas dry out.....


----------



## boondock (Nov 9, 2008)

Cobe? Whatever it is... It's a beast


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Please Sir, I'd like some...more?

Stonker cobe! Paul hands out another lesson in catching, not just fishing


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

There's more to come Jim - I hear SBD and Keza joined the SWR Stonker list this morning. Should be some worthwhile fish-porn for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Delicious sashimi. Thanks Paul and others for a fabulous meal and get together.

Trevor


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Lunch!!!  
(looking forward to the report...)


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

MrX said:


> There's more to come Jim - I hear SBD and Keza joined the SWR Stonker list this morning. Should be some worthwhile fish-porn for your viewing pleasure.


Looking forward to seeing some more photos .


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks to Grant, Trevor, Louis & everyone else at SWR last weekend - it was great to get some updated tips and advice. To the Sydney guys I travelled with - I'm still sore from laughing so much.

A few lessons I re-learnt ..........

1. Live bait rules
2. You might only get one hit during your visit, so leave nothing to chance, check your gear and especially your hooks and leader. Stinger hooks are a good idea.
3. Don't go further south than the bins - and test the current regularly, once sucked around the corner, your next stop is Hat Head.
4. The weather changes rapidly and violently, the seas build up in no time - don't venture too far from shore if uncertain.

And now some pics

View attachment 4


View attachment 3


View attachment 2


View attachment 1


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Day 4 - trip conitnued

View attachment 3


View attachment 2


View attachment 1


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy Mackeral!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Ahh gr8 times guys congrats. Save a few for us on their way back lol.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

In a rush so just a quick follow up to Paul.
When Paul hooked his Cobia, I headed over to him and hooked up on the way. I presumed it was another big Cobia by the feel of it but after a short fight I lost it and retrieved my line with a crimp that had let go. Gutted.
Later that day I had the fastest run I have ever seen, I cut a finger as it brushed the braid when picking up the rod.
The fish headed south into the wind and swell and i was under tow. Not wanted to travel too far south I cranked up the drag and and but some serious pressure on the fish and the hook pulled. Gutted.
Last day, Paul and Dave had their fish and headed back to pack the bags while Gary and I tried desperately to hook up.
I was the lucky one and managed to boat a 85cm Spotty.
Thank god.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm really pleased that you all did well after I jumped ship. Those Spaniards are real wire cutters and a good size for that area. I also like the way you have disguised the Cobia hook up spot with rain in the back ground. It was a great effort to drive so far for such a short time and I can imagine a longer commitment next year maybe. Again, well done and something to plan for again.

Paul, you are spot on with your assessment of what it takes. This will only lead to greater success at SWR.

regards

Grant


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Fantastic fellas. How i wish i could have stayed for longer!!


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Exceptional!

Impressive fish Paul, especially that Cobes! Great stuff, must venture up there myself some day!


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pics - quality fishing for sure!!


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats guys, well deserved fish after all the effort.

Paul, you're a lucky man at the moment (read hard work + good fisherman = results!). Great pics too. Now get back to longy and teach us the ways of the force please!!


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent work guys. It really is a top spot isn't it!

Shame I couldn't have stayed for the following week when it sounds as though the fishing improved. How was the water quality last week?

Congrats on the great captures.

Marty


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Marty75 said:


> Excellent work guys. It really is a top spot isn't it!
> 
> Shame I couldn't have stayed for the following week when it sounds as though the fishing improved. How was the water quality last week?
> 
> ...


We struck out a bit with the weather Marty.
We arrived to fish Friday and at the end of the day Grant and Louis were off because of the water and the conditions.
We were lucky in that the good water came back in and we had one day of clean water but oddly enough this wasn't the day we caught most fish.

The conditions were bad in that they seldom dropped below 15 knts and when they did, you new the wind was going to swing 180º and hammer you at any time.
Hook ups did seem to happen just as you thought you should head in.

We struggled back into the bay into a very strong wind a couple of times and that was why we tended to stay close, usually no more that the 20m line.
We even drove up to Grassy to see if we could do a surf launch there but the track had been eroded so much on the north side that you could get the yaks down.

The fish still seemed to be in the brown water.
The funny thing is that in 4 days, none of the 4 of us hooked a single shark :shock: 
Earlier in the week people were sick of hooking them.

Learning, learning, learning .... 
I learn so much each time I go.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Kerry,

Did you guys use your PA sails at all or conditions too messy?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Marty75 said:


> Hey Kerry,
> 
> Did you guys use your PA sails at all or conditions too messy?


I had mine on but only put it up once or twice for a short distance.
Dave, Gary and Tom, all used theirs a fair bit.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Variable conditions were the order of the days, with conditions precluding us heading out wide, but we came to fish and fish we did. No bait on the first day saw no fish landed, but on Saturday we had a blinder of a bait session, and hopes were high. Paul got his beaut cobe, but the rest of us soaked livies all day for zip.

Sunday we got nothing at SWR in the morning, so we headed up to Grassy Head in the arvo, after seeing many spearos returning with Spanish mackerel. We couldn't work out the launch in time, so returned to base.

Monday it was touch and go whether we headed out into a windy, bleak morning, but we took our man pills, and out we went. A quick trip around the breakwall in a fruitless search for a bonnie for bait, then a stunning sail back in to the bait grounds, jumping waves and maxing out around 14km/h. Picked up some yakkas quickly, then put them straight down in a last ditch effort, literally 30 mins before we had to leave. I'd just about given up, when the Catalina started that sweetest of sounds, and after 5 sizzling runs, I had a Spanish looking up at me. A bit of fumbling with lip grips, then a nice gaff shot saw it on my lap. After catching my breath, I put the call out on the radio, and suddenly everyone got keen again, Paul got his soon after, and we headed in to pack up while Keza & Gary carried on.

Everything they say about the teeth on the Spanish mackerel is true, I managed to cut myself by just brushing against the teeth while cleaning the fish. Be very careful, they could take off your hand.









It's an amazing place up there, we'll be back again.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hell yeah, top stuff!

how are the cobes and macs on the chew? sashimi's always good but did you try them any other way?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The spotty was delicious fried.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

sbd said:


> After catching my breath, I put the call out on the radio, and suddenly everyone got keen again, Paul got his soon after, and we headed in to pack up while Keza & Gary carried on.


Having to leave after four days of fruitless fishing and just when Dave landed his Spanish was pretty devastating. 









However there was another SW Rocks lesson to be learnt.
1. How good are my mates?

Paul and Dave headed in and suggested that Kerry and I go into extended time fishing while they packed up the cottage we were staying in. This allowed Kerry to bag his first fish of the trip with a nice Spotty. 








This might have been the end of the session but Kerry stayed out with me until the death in the hope that I would get my first fish. Ultimately it wasn't a fish that turned my trip around but the generosity of my friends. Thanks fellas.



Marty75 said:


> Hey Kerry,
> 
> Did you guys use your PA sails at all or conditions too messy?


Marty we used our sails in a range of conditions. Sometimes it was pretty hairy but a lot of fun. Mr X revelled in the tricky conditions.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Scott said:


> Rumour has it that it was a vocal advocate of kayak safety who we will call safety boy rather than name him. From the rumours going around, he went down to Fish rock against all advice in his AI, and couldn't get back against the current and had to be rescued.


rescue [ˈrɛskjuː]
'to bring (someone or something) out of danger, attack, harm'

Well not quite any of that. Not in danger, or harm. But it was a long walk home. And why, you may ask?

I set off in light NE winds towards Grassy Island (not Grassy Head....that's to the north). Being light winds I knew the AI would sail markedly upwind of a broad reach, so getting home should not be a problem. This truly is a wildly beautiful part of the NSW coastline. I saw no one. Rounding Grassy to the east, the beatifully sculptured and strangely lightly coloured Fish Rock, a further 2 km south, lured me on. There were a couple of dive boats here so I steered well away under the irrestible call of Black Rocks, a further 1.5 km to the SW, lying only a few hundred metres off the beach. The wind was beginning to build.

The first signs of current were on this SW leg, as a heading for the Rock required several steering and sheet adjustments further north to be able to approach it on its northern side. The wind had increased markedly in a short period of time. Once around Black Rocks I began tacking for just south of Fish Rock, but to my surprise at the end of this leg, was 500 metres south of the aiming point. The reciprocal tack left me worse off, south of Black Rocks.

It was obvious that great attention to fine trimming was required and I concentrated on this intently for the entire third tack, only to pass Fish Rock over a kilometre south. The currents were winning. Was this the first SWR to Hobart? Not too concerned I continued this tack eastwards till Fish Rock was blending into the coastline, in the hope that the current would be less well out to sea. The fourth leg shorewards left me well south of Black Rocks, and it was then that I realized I wasn't sailing home, and that Hat Head well south was probably the only choice.

LESSON # 1 The East Australian current (EAC) can be very strong in this area. It may reach 7 knots at times between Black Rocks and Fish Rock, and an AI is no match for it. Even at SWR breakwater, Loius and Grant warned "don't go past the bins", and if you do (like getting towed by a big fish), you will have a lot of trouble getting back. This is an area for great caution, and 'test' back paddles should be tried regularly to determine the strength of the current, which can vary day to day. The current is generally southwards during summer.

While there was no danger (apart from a surf landing at Hat Head, which may not have been pretty), I did however try Trial Bay VMR, only to silence. I tried several more times over the next hour...to total silence, including trying the dive boats on channel 16. Silence. This was somewhat unnerving, and it was fortunate I wasn't actually in a life threatening situation. I continued tacking with consistent loss of headway when I heard VMR trying to contact me. Communications were not good, but they did say they'd try to contact the dive boats. About 40 minutes later a dive boat approached me from the shore...the seas were so big they'd been looking for me for 20 minutes and hadn't seen a 5 metre mast with a fair bit of sail deployed. A SOT kayaker would never have been found in those seas (unless a PLB with GPS had been activated).

A few anxious moments ensued as they tried to get a perlon tow rope to me. The pitching was unsettling (even on an AI) and it took several attempts to get the float and then attach the free end to the forward aka bar beside the mast. The tow back to Fish Rock was very rough with me having to hold my breath several times as waves crashed right over the boat. I occassionally reassured them I was okay via the clenched fist on top of the head symbol (I am OK, or are you OK?).
Hat Head was the obvious choice if I wanted to be home that night, and was always plan 'B' when the results of multiple tacks failed to produce headway. There was no threat to life, but what _was disconcerting_ for a while was being unable to make radio contact with VMR or the dive boats, who I assume, were not monitoring Channel 16 (as well as their working channel on dual watch). This proved to be correct.

LESSON # 2 VMR communications in big seas are difficult. There is a lot of noise from breaking tops and the roar of the wind. Also no one may hear a call for assistance.

The East Australian Current (EAC) can run at 3 - 7 _knots_ in the vicinity of SWR and Hat Head, so it is not surprising that the AI could not make upwind headway. The wierd waves that the current created between Fish Rock and Black Rocks were an indicator that the current speed was in the high range. As well, the wind from the NE had increased to 25 knots, which decreased the ability of the AI (as I now know) to make it sail upwind. At 25 knots headwind (without an adverse current), I was unlikely to gain much more than 10 degrees into wind on a tack, and after talking today to Mal (Sunstate Hobie), who is an experienced sailor, this can be achieved only on a partly furled sail (about half).

LESSON # 3 The AI cannot win against a strong current.

LESSON # 4 The AI will go only slightly upwind in _strong_ winds, and then only on a partly furled sail.
It is nowhere near a monohull in it's upwind performance.

After the slow tow in the big seas we reached the tiny refuge of Fish Rock. I settled down to a welcome cup of milo offered by dive boat skipper John Craig, owner of Fish Rock Dive Centre, while his customers (two English visitors) went for another dive with the guide. I noted marked current lines just forward of our anchor bouy....it was really ripping past the rock. Once back on board after an "excellent dive" (they saw a big groper), we rigged a cradle for the AI across the walkway and hauled the AI up for a faster trip home. The roar of the twin 140 hp 4 strokes gave us a positive homeward push, but even in the very capable sharkcat, speed was out of the question as the seas and swell were big and the whitecaps numerous.

Many thanks to John Craig from the Fish Rock Dive Centre for a ride home. His generous help certainly saved me a surf landing at Hat Head and a long walk home.

LESSON # 5 Be careful of the current at SWR. Don't go past the bins!

See you all next year!

Trevor


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Currents over here in the UK are a constant challenge to us especially those that fish the North Sea, my usual marks run between 2-4 knots, we have to plan our trips around tides over here, currents can be your friend as well as you enemy....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update Trevor, glad to hear you were equipped with a calm head and a VHF. An important lesson right there.... The Australian coastline is a big place, and shit can and does happen..


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Occulator said:


> Dave (SBD) - still wearing those stinky old black dungarees I note mate. :lol:


It's a ninja requirement.



Wrassemagnet said:


> how are the cobes and macs on the chew? sashimi's always good but did you try them any other way?


The sashimi cobia was exceptional, also had a cobia green curry up there that was pretty good. Paul gave out some cobia to bring home, I pan fried it last night & it was luscious - dense, sweet & succulent.

Brought the spanish home whole, & had more sashimi, then pan fried. Very nice sashimi, texture reminiscent of slimey mackerel (soft, but nicely textured). The pan fired mac was great too, you can really taste the oil in the flesh, so a sharp salad is a good accompaniment. I've still got at least half the mackerel after feeding seven up to the gills.

In summary, for eating I'd go the cobia over the mac (just), I haven't caught a cobe to know what it's like to land one, but a spanish mackerel on the end of your line is high adrenaline stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting the story Trevor. It's easy to see how someone can be caught out there without local knowledge. I found it interesting standing at the lighthouse looking down on fish rock and even from that distance you could see the water almost boiling near it. There were two very distinct current lines running south both sides from the rock and the dive boats were sitting in tight behind it to get out of it. After talking with some of the boaties, they mentioned that it was difficult and took a considerable time with the boat going flat stick to come back from round the corner. Even sitting at the gaol, and trying to work your way back against the current can be demanding. At times I was making headway of 1kph on the GPS whilst working reasonably hard. Wise words not to go past the bins in a yak unless you want a serious workout.

I think cobia are a delicious fish. I'm yet to catch a small one but the big ones I've caught have been moist, tender and nicely flavoured. I don't think there is any need to feel guilty about taking one for the table as none of it will go to waste.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Another lesson.

Three days after a slightly red-faced ride home I ventured out with Pat (yankatthebay) into the briny blue. Wind at 11-14 knots NE and consistent, just perfect for exploring south again. Pat was more cautious, and stayed more to the north and in the bay. I informed him of my intentions as I once again succumbed to to the lure of this beautiful and rugged, remote coastline. This time I was carefully watching my escape (aka _returnabilitiness to SWR_- if Lewis Carroll can do it so can I). The EAC was markedly less than the 3 + knots days ago, being barely a knot today.

Approaching Grassy Island I detected a slight lightening of the gradient wind strength, and quickly decided to turn back (I'm a fast learner  ). Forty minutes later, approaching the 'Gutter', the wind dropped right out, and stayed calm to very light winds for half an hour. Glad I turned back when I did. The Sydney crew were out in force.

LESSON # 6 A becalmed sailing boat will drift on currents and zephyrs and is unable to select direction or speed. An AI has a huge advantage in that the mirage drive will still give some reasonable propulsion (headway) and steerage under these conditions.

LESSON # 7 There are daily variations in the strength of the EAC at SWR (maybe even marked variations within one day). One day 3 knots, a day or two later 1 knot.

The wind returned, and within minutes the Sydney yakkers presented an interesting slalom course for the AI. They soon crept back to safety as I prceeded to sacrifice a $ 28 Rapala X Rap Magnum to the 'Rock Gods'.

SUMMARY:

The AI is a capable stable platform for wider and further exploration. While there is reliable wind, you can traverse distances that are large cf. the distance capabilities of SOT's. But it has limitations, which are best explored in a 'safer' environment than south of SWR.
Have plan 'B', and 'C', and have all the primary and secondary safety gear and skills before going offshore.

Cape Moreton is 2 weeks away. Anyone interested?

Trevor


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Hell Trevor I was exhausted reading your story and well done for being prepared and how you handled it, can happen to the best of us.
Cheers
Ant


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sbd needs to tell everyone what happens when you cross the streams.
Come on Dave, you know you want to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Occulator said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > I think cobia are a delicious fish. I'm yet to catch a small one but the big ones I've caught have been moist, tender and nicely flavoured. I don't think there is any need to feel guilty about taking one for the table as none of it will go to waste.
> ...


Well yes but... i've only ever caught 2. The other one was 18kg out of my old man's stinker. I don't believe they come any smaller 8)


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Re Cobia - when I gutted mine it had 10 baby leather jackets in its guts. I felt a little bad about removing a leather Jacket vacuum cleaner from the ocean, imagine if Cobia's could be bred and released to feed on the swarms of LJs we get off Sydney. It's a dilemma for me - do I hate Leather Jackets more than I love the taste of Cobia......


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Paul, with that sort of thinking Kayakone should be complaining to me about taking mine! It had two whole stingrays in its guts.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> Sbd needs to tell everyone what happens when you cross the streams.


On the second day out, just after Paul's cobe, my live slimey got taken. Excited, I upped the drag, but it didn't feel good - sorta heavy, sluggish & wrong. I got the culprit up to the surface, and it had a very wide head & a big mouth, sorta like a cobia, but the colour was wrong, and the barbels around the mouth were a dead giveaway. Big, yucky catfish, maybe 70cm long, corpulent and icky. It had taken both hooks right in, and I couldn't remove them while it was in the water.

Foolishly, I decided to do the "right thing", so pulled it onto my lap. Big mistake. As soon as it came in, I realized that it was sliming me, the yak, and anything that touched the revolting creature. I got the hooks out, and was about to hoick it over the side, when the bastard did an acrobatic flip on my lap, and drove its dorsal spine way too deep into my thigh. Soon after, I got rid of it, then spent the next hour desliming myself, my legs looked like the spa pool at Ken's Karate Club.

Ducking fisgusting.

In other highlights, I caught a 38cm bream on a sabiki.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Any venom in the catfish spine Dave? I got stung by a small one as a kid and recall it not being very pleasant at all.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The funny thing is that the shots I took at SWR make the place look calmer than it was, this was because I struggled to get the big camera out, every time I did the yak went side ways in the wind and I near went over in the swell. I'll try to get a couple of pics up soon.
Each day I had at least half a bucket of water in the yak, in conditions like these I would prefer a yak that rode a little higher in the water.
I knew I was riding low when my last yakka swam the length of the footwell and left via the scupper hole.

I cleared I new yak from customs today and should be picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I need a bex and a good lie down after re-reading this thread. I'm laughing, wincing, licking my lips and green with envy all at the same time.

And I'm sure that Ninja suits been surgically grafted on, wouldn't be surprised if it's been impregnated with catfish and probably rock-cod antivenom...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Marty75 said:


> Any venom in the catfish spine Dave? I got stung by a small one as a kid and recall it not being very pleasant at all.


I don't think there can have been Marty. It went in deep, the hole was 3mm wide at the top, and it hurt, but not like a rock cod sting hurts. I got local reddening, some subsequent discolouration of the area, and the sort of pain you'd associate with jamming an ice pick 15mm into your leg. Nothing serious.

I believe the eeltail ones are nasty, this one was merely vile. No photos, because I was covered in slime.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> Marty75 said:
> 
> 
> > Any venom in the catfish spine Dave? I got stung by a small one as a kid and recall it not being very pleasant at all.
> ...


You told me it had spread up to your groin when I was rubbing tea tree on you. :shock:


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great photos and reports. 
glad to see that more fish were caught this year than previous years.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bertros said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I cleared I new yak from customs today and should be picking it up tomorrow.
> ...


Unfortunately not as I have too many rocks in the neighborhood, sort of a hybrid, looks like glass but it is still plastic.
Barracuda.









Here is a clip of some of the conditions we were fishing in.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

that's a very pretty boat mate, congrats! And what a 'swell' video LOL


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Late report from last weekend.

Thanks to Keza for the invite; to Nezevic, Grant, Louis and others for providing the inspiration during the previous week; to Rnmars for wingman duties; to Kayakone for the welcome plastic mug(s) of port and cake, guarding the yak overnight, the tales of stingrays, lapsharks, and the "don't go past the bins rescue"; to Paulb for catching a stonker cobe to make the journey worthwhile; to SBD for cooking up a storm; to Avayak for sharing the fishless tag with me.

The weather was often pretty ordinary, seas big, and current strong. Probably wouldn't have gone out in Sydney in those conditions, but didn't really notice it once on the water.

Managed to get out Friday arvo (live bonnie, plus GPS on the revo read 13.5kph down wind under sail with the following sea), Sat morning (live slimey) and arvo (dead slimeys), and Sun morning (couldn't make bait).

Stoked to get the reports of the Spanish and spotty armada arriving the day after I left.

For the soft ones, the Big 4 cabins were warm and dry with a hot-water shower (if a short drive to the launch).

It was a great weekend away - definitely going back next year.


----------

